# Чего делать НЕНАДО!!!!



## LexIrk (16 Дек 2012)

Приветствую всех пользователей портала=) очень познавательная и полезная информация, спасибо=)
ну так, предистория: когда-то в давно я учился в музыкалке по классу баяна, учился в общем-то неплохо, но за некоторые огрехи, решено было меня отсавить в четвертом классе еще на год, но так как уже через год нужно было переезжать в другой город в профильный лицей, то это дело заглохло. Играл под охотку в основном на инструментах друзей. Потом начались увлечения гитарами, появилась техника, нашлись деньги на хороший инструмент, и баян забылся.

и вот не так давно моим родителям вернули тот самый "дедовский" баян. брали на свадьбу, гуляли года два :russian_: В результате абсолютно неправильного хранения, инструмент в жутком состоянии: меха сифонят, кнопки - бренчат, голоса - похрипывают.

И вот всем ваш форум хорош, но мне не хватило одного: Чего точно делать НЕНАДО когда открываешь крышку? к чему лучше вообще не касаться? 
как музыкант всю процедуру извлечения звука представляю, а как инженер даже могу разобраться, но все-таки, инструменту и так досталось...
а восстановить хочетса... инструмент всегда хвалили, да и дед был музыкант от бога, на "плохой инструмент" в руки не брал.
P.S. модель сейчас увы, не скажу, боюсь наврать... а т.к. сейчас на смене, даже не уточню..
Всем заранее спасибо.


----------



## Евгений51 (16 Дек 2012)

голоса - похрипывают. то Чего точно делать НЕНАДО так это лезть самому. Даже если Вы и инженер, всё равно голоса не замените и не настроите. Настройка Вам обойдётся в такую же сумму, как и равноценный баян, только хранившийся правильно.


----------



## LexIrk (16 Дек 2012)

*Евгений51*, ну, допустим, это понятно=)
с голосами совладать можно, есть знакомый, настраивал мне инструмент еще тогда, согласен настроить и сейчас, за остальное просто не берется... 
и как показала мировая практика, человек который разобрался с тем, как что-то поправить, но не учел что при этом может нарушить - угробит все дело=) к тому и спрашиваю=)


----------



## Vladimir Zh (16 Дек 2012)

LexIrk писал:


> согласен настроить и сейчас, за остальное просто не берется.


Бегите от такого "мастера". Настройка баяна в корпусе - это одна из самых сложных процедур. Если же человек, по его словам, умеет только настраивать, то это не мастер. Он НЕ УМЕЕТ НАСТРАИВАТЬ. Он умеет просто ТОЧИТЬ ГОЛОСА и может Вам угробить инструмент. 
К тому же, перед настройкой баяна в обязательном порядке надо привести в порядок механику, голосовую лайку и многое другое.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (16 Дек 2012)

Иногда дешевле купить другой инструмент надлежащего качества,чем доводить "до ума"то,что досталось по наследству.


----------



## LexIrk (17 Дек 2012)

*Новиков Игорь*, я бы даже сказал чаще всего... но, инструмент дорог.
*Vladimir Zh*, честно, я не понял, что значит "настройка баяна в корпусе"? а можно в разобраном состоянии?=))


----------



## Vladimir Zh (17 Дек 2012)

LexIrk писал:


> честно, я не понял, что значит "настройка баяна в корпусе"? а можно в разобраном состоянии?=))


Есть два варианта настройки: по контрольным планкам (на фабрике, но только определённая модель инструмента), и "в корпусе". Это сленг, который понимают все мастера. Работа, скажу я Вам, очень тяжёлая. Попробуйте для эксперимента сесть на стул, поставить рядом кресло, и проделать следующее упражнение: баян на колени, баян в кресло, и так в течении 4-5 часов 3-4 дня подряд. 
А я посмеюсь =))


----------



## LexIrk (26 Дек 2012)

спасибо за ликбез=) да, муторно, спорить не стану. а так напоминает "французский жим"=) 
и все-таки, товарищи мастера - виртуозы и просто заезжие граждане, ну лично для самого для себя я собираюсь переучиться игре на баяне, только хорош - ли тот музыкант, который не может обслужить свой инструмент? 
я гитару постороннему человеку - в руки не доверю взять! за собой так не слежу, как за инструментом. а вы предлагаете забить...


----------



## Новиков Игорь (26 Дек 2012)

Баян это не гитара.В баяне более тысячи деталей и иногда Нужно доверить это Мастеру,чем самому открывать Америку!


----------



## Vladimir Zh (26 Дек 2012)

А если в гитаре оторвётся (отклеится) пружина, вскрывать деку тоже сами будете. Это всё равно, что самому себе аппендицит вырезать.
P.s. Гитару имею ввиду по качеству, как "струнный" инструмент, а не "ударный" :biggrin:


----------

